# Liyu SC631e Plotter wont cut perfectly



## Geilecharlie (Jan 14, 2013)

hi there, about 2 weeks ago i got my liyu sc631e from ukcutters.

and i have been trying to set it up so that it would cut like it should, but for some reason i cant get it to cut a design perfectly without having some unwanted curves or that the test cut wont be a perfect diamond but has some rounded or strange curves at the corners.

does any one here has the same plotter and cuts nice and smooth? if so please tell me what i could do to make my designs cut out like they are on the screen. 

Need Help


----------



## Lethalnash (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi there,
You would need to increase the blade offset in the software.
Change it to 0.30. If its already 0.30, increase it to 0.35 and so on till you get perfect cuts.


----------



## Geilecharlie (Jan 14, 2013)

Lethalnash said:


> Hi there,
> You would need to increase the blade offset in the software.
> Change it to 0.30. If its already 0.30, increase it to 0.35 and so on till you get perfect cuts.


but if you can set the offset in the program, isnt it different if your blade sticks our more from the bladeholder? then others or less then others?


----------



## Lethalnash (Mar 4, 2012)

Geilecharlie said:


> but if you can set the offset in the program, isnt it different if your blade sticks our more from the bladeholder? then others or less then others?


The blade offset depends on the blade angle.
Depending on the unit of measure you are working with the default settings for most OEM Blades is

Using MM - .25 
Using Imperial Measurement (inches) .0098

These values may need adjusting. Some users have needed to increase up to .30 in mm. When adjusting adjust by small increments .005 mm/ .0005 inches until cuts close if the corners start to peak reduce the offset.
How far the blade sticks out affects the depth of cutting. Make sure your blade is less than half the thickness of a credit card, as you can always adjust the pressure on the machine.
Give it a try first.


----------



## signzworld (Jun 13, 2012)

on liyu plotter (sc/tc models) blade offset is normally recommend around 27-32 to keep a nice clean cut.

as "Lethalnash" said: 
"adjust by small increments .005 mm/ .0005 inches until cuts close if the corners start to peak reduce the offset"


But a good setting to also keep in mind is the over cut setting in your software. 

in cutting software's this setting starts at 2.0 this can also be turned up slightly, recommend (2.5/3) wouldn't go any above as it might start to change the cutting style of your text.


----------

